# Goat owners from CA, need some advise!!



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys i just got a set of shorty headers and i realize ill gain some power in the mid range but wanted to kno if a catless set-up is worth it for us with these tight emissions and stuff? if not anyone kno of any california legal high flow cats that i can replace the stockers with that might help free up the mids and gain a little power? 

thanx for any input cuz im lookin to do the install this weekend or so....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

There is no such thing as California legal high flow cats. If they're not the same as stock then in the eyes of the California Air Resources Board they're not legal. The cool thing is JBA makes high flow mids with cats and the cats are pretty much in the same location as the stock ones. If the smog referee doesn't know what to look for doing a visual then passing the sniffer should be easy if you had a good tuner, even with high flow cats. Going catless won't be a good idea.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

cool man thanx for the advise!


----------

